# 03 Altima 2.5SL Squeaking Brakes



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys, new to the forum and just recently bought a used 2003 altima.

I've had a friend check my pads on my front end and he says that they look to have plenty of pad left but I am hearing screeching/squeeking when I brake. I also notice a squeaking coming from my right wheel when I take a right hand turn or shift to the right lane, etc.

If my pads are in good shape what could be causing the noise? 

Thanks!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

A lot of pad compounds are noisy in light application situations ,there is not a lot you can do to quiet them down. It seems to be more common now that pads don't have asbestos in them. The noise when you are driving might be caused by a brake piston that is not fully retracting and keeping the pad in contact with the rotor when it shouldn't be or the sliding pins of the caliper might need some lubrication and might not be letting the caliper move as it should.


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, good explination. Thanks alot man. Is there anything I can do about the noise coming from just the normal shifting of lanes/driving?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is hard to say but I think the problem might be to do with a piston not retracting fully or the caliper not moving freely on the pins. does it sound like it is in the brakes touching and squeeking? I forgot to ask, does the brake noise go away after you use the brakes a few times and the pads warm up? If it does that is fairly normal with some pads.


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's hard to say. I hear it coming from the right front wheel when I shift or make a right hand turn. Main brake wise it is kind of 50/50. They can squeak regardless of being warmed up or not. Sometimes it feels like they slip if I have to break for a while.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It sounds like your brake pads might be a fairly hard compound, maybe you will have to try to find a softer one to be quieter. Anyone know of a good brand that is quiet?


----------

